# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Αντικατασταση μπαταριας Laptop

## kokoblue

Kαλησπερα παιδια εχω ενα Laptop  DELL STUDIO 1555 το οποιο τα εφτυσε η μπαταρια για πολλοστη φορα...ετσι ειπα να προσπαθησω να αλλαξω τα στοιχεια μονος μου! Την ανοιξα ολα καλα με προσοχη ειδα τις μπαταριες αλλα δεν αναφερει ποσα mAh ειναι....Με ποσα Mah να βαλω πανω τωρα;; σιγουρα θα ειναι 3.7v δεν τις εχω μετρησει ακομα αλλα καπου εκει θα ναι...εχει σημασια ποσα μιλιαμπερ θα βαλω η οχι;

----------


## john_b

Παρε οσα μαω θέλεις απλά να είναι καλής ποιότητας μπαταρίες, ας πούμε Panasonic, και το κυριότερο να έχουν το ίδιο μέγεθος γιατί ανάλογα με τά μαω μεγαλώνει λίγο και η μπαταρία, για να σου χωράνε.

----------


## kokoblue

ελεγα να τις παρω απο ebay γιατι τις εχει φτηνες την 6αδα  12ε ενω εδω η μια 7ε..αμα ειναι να τις παρω απο εδω το ιδιο εβρισκα και μπαταρια καινουργια στο ebay με 30ε
δλδ οσα mah Και να βαλω δεν θα χει προβλημα ετσι;

----------


## DiViDi

1) Πως θα τις κολλήσεις ?
2) Το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο απο τις μπαταριες που πουλανε στο ebay ειναι μαπα, ειδικα οταν βλεπεις καποιες που εχουν 2-3 €.....αστο καλυτερα

----------


## john_b

Απλά θα αυξηθεί ο χρόνος φόρτισης. Πάντως γενικά απέφυγε οτιδήποτε μαρκα βλέπεις να καταλήγει σε **fire.
Ωστόσο αν επιμένεις, πολύ πολύ μακριά από τις ultra fire. Από όλες αυτό του τύπου προτίμησε τις trustfire ως κάπως καλύτερες.

----------


## matthew

Αν έχεις αυτό με μπαταρία 9 στοιχείων τότε εδώ http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2350903,00.asp λέει ότι είναι 85 Wh (The Studio 1555 includes an 85Wh (9-cell) battery).
Αν έχεις αυτό με μπαταρία 6 στοιχείων τότε από εδώ http://www.trustedreviews.com/Dell-S...e-table-page-4 είναι 56 Wh. Μετέτρεψε τις Wh σε mAh για να βρεις πόσα mAh είναι το κάθε στοιχείο.

----------


## kokoblue

πως ακριβως να το μετατρεψω;; δεν θυμαμαι καθολου τον τυπο...λετε τελικα να μην γινει τπτ και τζαμπα ναπληρωσω 14ε;; γτ με 28ε την εχει καινουργια

----------


## matthew

Για τη μετατροπή δες εδώ http://www.rapidtables.com/convert/e.../wh-to-mah.htm

----------


## john_b

Υπάρχουν 18650 που έχουν επάνω τους τα σχετικά αυτιά για να κολληθούν αλλά τώρα για τέτοιες διαφορές τιμης τι στο καλό πάρε τη μαμησια να ξέρεις  τι σου γίνεται

----------


## matthew

Συμφωνώ με το Γιάννη. Για τέτοια διαφορά τιμής πάρε μια καινούρια. Όταν αργότερα κλατάρει & αυτή τότε αλλάζεις στοιχεία & στις 2 μπαταρίες & θα έχεις έτσι & μια εφεδρική.  :Wink:

----------


## kokoblue

Kαινουργια απο dell 60ε kαι θα ειναι η 3η φορα....αξιζει;; και οι μπαταριες που φοραει μεσα δεν τις βλεπω να ειναι προκοπης...δεν γραφει τπτ πανω μονο καποιους αριθμους ουτε volt ουτε mah ...δεν μου βαζετε κανενα λινκ να ξερω γτ μιλαμε;

----------


## matthew

Εάν έχεις ήδη 2 μπαταρίες, τότε μάλλον συμφέρει να αλλάξεις τα στοιχεία σε αυτές. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω σίγουρα  :Unsure: , περίμενε & άλλες γνώμες.

----------


## kokoblue

την μια εχω γτ την μια μου την πηρε η dell Πισω και καλα για να διαπιστωσει και να μου στειλει αλλη...βλακειες

----------


## john_b

Έψαξες στο eBay να δεις για το μοντέλο σου τι κυκλοφορει; μπορεί να βρεις από δεύτερο κατασκευαστή συμβατές.

----------


## KOKAR

> Απλά θα αυξηθεί ο χρόνος φόρτισης. Πάντως γενικά απέφυγε οτιδήποτε μαρκα βλέπεις να καταλήγει σε ***fire*.
> Ωστόσο αν επιμένεις, πολύ πολύ μακριά από τις ultra fire. Από όλες αυτό του τύπου προτίμησε τις trustfire ως κάπως καλύτερες.



αυτό είναι απλά μια προειδοποίηση οτι η μπαταρία παίρνει φωτιά !

----------


## kokoblue

> Έψαξες στο eBay να δεις για το μοντέλο σου τι κυκλοφορει; μπορεί να βρεις από δεύτερο κατασκευαστή συμβατές.



Εψαξα αλλα δν βρηκα με free μεταφορικα...οποτε παλι στα ιδια βγενουμε... 5 κολλησεις εχει ολες κι ολες σιγα...τα λαμακια δν θα τα καταστρεψω με προσοχη θα βγαλω αυτες και θα βαλω τις αλλες

----------


## GSR600

Καπου ειχα διαβάσει αυτό:
To correctly build a battery pack, you'd have to clear the EEPROM through the SMBUS interface using a software. 
Επισης πουλανε και software για αυτην την δουλειά. 
http://sbworkshop.com/
Δεν ξερω αν πραγματικά ειναι αλήθεια αλλα αν ειναι μάλλον δεν θα καταφέρεις κατι.

----------


## kokoblue

Να πω την αληθεια κι εγω το εχω διαβασει αυτο...και τωρα προβληματιζομαι...θα το εχω μονο με τον φορτιστη που θα ερθει κι αμα ειναι προς το μελλον περνω μια μπαταρια...γτ κριμα ειναι να δωσω τζαμπα 15ε και ο πο@#της ο αμερικανος ολο πατεντες ειναι

----------


## xlife

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Batterie-fur-...16e61#shpCntId

25,80 απο γερμανία συμβατή

----------


## QED

> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Batterie-fur-...16e61#shpCntId
> 
> 25,80 απο γερμανία συμβατή



Καλημέρα σας,

έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς τις παραπάνω μπαταρίες από το γερμανικό ebay; Αξίζουν; Έχω ένα παλιό acer aspire 5633wlmi και θέλει μπαταρία.

Είχα αγοράσει το 2012 από αυτόν http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/bt-flash και δεν άντεξε καθόλου.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## leosedf

Το αστείο είναι ότι αν έχει controller η πλακέτα θα κάνει μια τρύπα στο νερό.
Ακόμη και 40Αh μπαταρίες να βάλεις αν δεν το γνωρίζει ο controller θα παίζει σαν 2000mAh.
Τα έχουμε πει εκατοντάδες φορές.

Εκτός αυτού καταγράφει και πόσο παλιά είναι η μπαταρία.

----------

matthew (15-02-15)

----------

